# How to use snd-intel8x0m for the T42's internal modem?

## Tsuna

hi people

I'm not using the ALSA modules provided by the kernel, I'm instead using the alsa-drivers from portage

How to get the snd-intel8x0m module ? I don't seem to have it, there must be a USE flag or some config file to tell emerge to compile it when compiling alsa-drivers I guess...

```
# grep ALSA /etc/make.conf

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

SUPPORT_ALSA=1

```

Maybe shall I change ALSA_CARDS to ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 intel8x0m" or something?

any help would be appreciated

thanks

----------

## kimchi_sg

Try removing or commenting out the ALSA_CARDS variable, and see if it builds the module. If that does not make intel8x0m module show up, alsa-drivers does not have it.

----------

## Tsuna

I've succeeded to get the snd-intel8x0m module by changing ALSA_CARDS in /etc/make.conf to ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 intel8x0m"

I've also added SUPPORT_ALSA=1 in /etc/make.conf and re-emerged slmodem. I got the latest version of alsa-drivers (1.0.9b). I modprobed snd-intel8x0m and this is what I saw in dmesg/syslog/kern.log etc:

kernel: ALSA /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/work/alsa-driver-1.0.9b/pci/ac97/../../alsa-kernel/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c:1993: MC'97 1 converters and GPIO not ready (0xff00)

doesn't sound good heh :/

so I gave it a try, I started slmodemd manually with --debug=3

/usr/sbin/slmodemd --debug=3 --country=FRANCE -g=dialout --alsa modem:1

here is the log of slmodemd:

```
<505.898882> SmartLink Soft Modem: version 2.9.9d Jul 22 2005 02:21:31

<505.899003> modem:1: startup modem...

<505.899139> modem:1: update termios...

symbolic link `/dev/ttySL0' -> `/dev/pts/4' created.

modem `modem:1' created. TTY is `/dev/pts/4'

<505.900192> open file: /var/lib/slmodem/data.modem:1...

<505.901348> main: rt applyed: SCHED_FIFO, pri 99

Use `/dev/ttySL0' as modem device, Ctrl+C for termination.

<508.948363> main: termios changed.

<508.948397> modem:1: update termios...

<508.984361> modem:1: run cmd: ATZ

<508.984381> modem:1: modem reset...

<508.984392> modem:1: modem set state: 1 --> 1...

<508.984405> modem:1: modem set mode: -> 0...

<508.984417> modem:1: modem report result: 0 (OK)

<509.176327> modem:1: run cmd: ATDT+0860780808

<509.176357> modem:1: modem dial: T+0860780808...

<509.176370> modem:1: modem_dial_start...

<509.176381> call: create...

<509.176397> CallProgFP_Create >>

<509.176408> APPLY_FILTER = 0

<509.176422> Detection Thresholds: levle_fix=43,--> LEVEL_THRESHOLD=96

<509.176435> ============> 0

<509.176447> Cadence: Busy Tone loose detection is 0

<509.176464> TYPE BUSY

<509.176475> Filter index 0

<509.176485> Filter SubIndex 0

<509.176495> MAX_ON_TIME 31 Buffers     MIN_ON_TIME 20 Buffers

<509.176507> MAX_OFF_TIME 31 Buffers    MIN_OFF_TIME 18 Buffers

<509.176519> OFF_TIME_THAT_RESETS_CYCLE 93

<509.176529> BUFFER LENGTH 160 samples.

<509.176540> INTEGRATION_LENGTH 0[ms]

<509.176551> LEVEL 96

<509.176574> INTEGRATION_TIME = 0 Buffers.

<509.176590> Detection Thresholds: levle_fix=43,--> LEVEL_THRESHOLD=96

<509.176605> TYPE DIAL

<509.176615> Filter index 1

<509.176625> Filter SubIndex 0

<509.176635> MAX_ON_TIME 0 Buffers     MIN_ON_TIME 0 Buffers

<509.176647> MAX_OFF_TIME 0 Buffers    MIN_OFF_TIME 0 Buffers

<509.176658> OFF_TIME_THAT_RESETS_CYCLE 0

<509.176668> BUFFER LENGTH 666 samples.

<509.176679> INTEGRATION_LENGTH 1600[ms]

<509.176690> LEVEL 96

<509.176705> INTEGRATION_TIME = 18 Buffers.

<509.176721> CALLPROG Create <<

<509.176732> CALLPROG Dialing T+0860780808

<509.176745> Configuration->tone_DigitLength 100

<509.176756> Configuration->pulse_OffHookTime 34

<509.176767> Configuration->pulse_OnHookTime 67

<509.176778> Configuration->dialPauseTime 2

<509.176788> Configuration->flashTime 27

<509.176799> Configuration->toneOrPulseFlag 0

<509.176810> Configuration->dialModifierValidationFlag 1

<509.176821> Configuration->ABCD_PermittedFlag 0

<509.176832> Configuration->pulseAndToneInSameStringPermittedFlag 0

<509.176843> Configuration->callingToneFlag 0

<509.176854> Configuration->commaPauseDurLimit 30

<509.176865> Configuration->digitPattern 1

<509.176875> Configuration->tone_BetweenDigitsInterval 100

<509.176886> Configuration->pulse_BetweenDigitsInterval 800

<509.176898> DTMF_Gain1 = 10337

<509.176908> DTMF_Gain2 = 13014

<509.176920> AnalyzeDialString: Updated 17 May 1999 00:50

<509.176931> AnalyzeDialString: LAST_DIALABLE_SYMBOL is 11

<509.176942> Dial String Syntax is TOLERABLE

<509.176958> GetNoAnswerTimeOut. 60

<509.176970> WAIT DIAL TIMEOUT = 4

<509.176980> CALLPROG_Dial was exited.

<509.176990> call: create RC: 9600 <-> 8000...

<509.177007> modem:1: modem_start..

<509.177019> modem:1: modem set state: 1 --> 2...

<509.177030> modem:1: new state: DP_ESTAB

<509.177042> main: alsa_ioctl: cmd 8, arg 3...

<509.177053> modem:1: modem set hook: 0 --> 1...

<509.177065> main: alsa_ioctl: cmd 2, arg 1...

<509.177189> main: alsa_ioctl: cmd 11, arg 0...

<509.177346> main: alsa_ioctl: cmd 4, arg 2580...

<509.177362> main: alsa_ioctl: cmd 7, arg 30...

<509.177374> main: alsa_start...

Hardware PCM card 1 'Intel 82801DB-ICH4 Modem' device 0 subdevice 0

Its setup is:

stream       : PLAYBACK

access       : RW_INTERLEAVED

format       : S16_LE

subformat    : STD

channels     : 1

rate         : 9600

exact rate   : 9600 (9600/1)

msbits       : 16

buffer_size  : 1536

period_size  : 48

period_time  : 5000

tick_time    : 1000

tstamp_mode  : NONE

period_step  : 1

sleep_min    : 0

avail_min    : 4

xfer_align   : 4

start_threshold  : 2147483647

stop_threshold   : 1536

silence_threshold: 0

silence_size : 0

boundary     : 1610612736

Hardware PCM card 1 'Intel 82801DB-ICH4 Modem' device 0 subdevice 0

Its setup is:

stream       : CAPTURE

access       : RW_INTERLEAVED

format       : S16_LE

subformat    : STD

channels     : 1

rate         : 9600

exact rate   : 9600 (9600/1)

msbits       : 16

buffer_size  : 1536

period_size  : 48

period_time  : 5000

tick_time    : 1000

tstamp_mode  : NONE

period_step  : 1

sleep_min    : 0

avail_min    : 4

xfer_align   : 4

start_threshold  : 2147483647

stop_threshold   : 1536

silence_threshold: 0

silence_size : 0

boundary     : 1610612736

<509.178443> main: startup write: 384...

<509.181597> call: process: msg 18 --> 0

<510.138512> DCR: initial DC Evaluation done, DC level 0, enabled

<511.581529> CALLPROG: Time out

<511.581563> STATE:  CALLPROG_WAIT_DIAL --> CALLPROG_END

<511.581629> call: process: msg 0 --> 2

<511.581642> modem:1: modem_update_status: 16

<511.581654> modem:1: --> FINISH.

<511.581665> modem:1: modem_hup...

<511.581675> modem:1: modem set state: 2 --> 9...

<511.581687> modem:1: new state: DP_DISC

<511.581698> modem:1: modem_stop..

<511.581708> main: alsa_stop...

<511.581770> modem:1: modem set hook: 1 --> 0...

<511.581785> main: alsa_ioctl: cmd 2, arg 0...

<511.581896> main: alsa_ioctl: cmd 8, arg 0...

<511.581914> call: delete...

<511.581941> Dialer was aborted.

<511.581952> CALLPROG_Delete is entered

<511.581962> cadence_delete with CADENCE_DIAL_OBJ is invoked

<511.581975> cadence_delete with CADENCE_OBJ is invoked

<511.581987> CALLPROG_Delete is exited

<511.582002> modem:1: modem set state: 9 --> 1...

<511.582014> modem:1: new state: MODEM_IDLE

<511.582024> modem:1: modem report result: 6 (NO DIALTONE)

<511.582052> main: dev write = 0

<512.583829> main: termios changed.

<512.583876> modem:1: update termios...

<512.583903> main: pty closed.

<516.567034> main: signal 2: mark termination.

<516.567131> modem:1: modem_delete...

SmartLink Soft Modem: version 2.9.9d Jul 22 2005 02:21:31
```

from syslog:

```

Jul 22 04:31:47 TsunaXbook pppd[14850]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Jul 22 04:31:48 TsunaXbook chat[14851]: abort on (BUSY)

Jul 22 04:31:48 TsunaXbook chat[14851]: abort on (NO CARRIER)

Jul 22 04:31:48 TsunaXbook chat[14851]: abort on (VOICE)

Jul 22 04:31:48 TsunaXbook chat[14851]: abort on (NO DIALTONE)

Jul 22 04:31:48 TsunaXbook chat[14851]: abort on (NO DIAL TONE)

Jul 22 04:31:48 TsunaXbook chat[14851]: abort on (NO ANSWER)

Jul 22 04:31:48 TsunaXbook chat[14851]: abort on (DELAYED)

Jul 22 04:31:48 TsunaXbook chat[14851]: send (ATZ^M)

Jul 22 04:31:48 TsunaXbook chat[14851]: expect (OK)

Jul 22 04:31:48 TsunaXbook chat[14851]: ATZ^M^M

Jul 22 04:31:48 TsunaXbook chat[14851]: OK

Jul 22 04:31:48 TsunaXbook chat[14851]:  -- got it 

Jul 22 04:31:48 TsunaXbook chat[14851]: send (ATDT+0860780808^M)

Jul 22 04:31:49 TsunaXbook chat[14851]: expect (CONNECT)

Jul 22 04:31:49 TsunaXbook chat[14851]: ^M

Jul 22 04:31:49 TsunaXbook chat[14851]: ATDT+0860780808^M^M

Jul 22 04:31:51 TsunaXbook chat[14851]: NO DIALTONE

Jul 22 04:31:51 TsunaXbook chat[14851]:  -- failed

Jul 22 04:31:51 TsunaXbook chat[14851]: Failed (NO DIALTONE)

Jul 22 04:31:51 TsunaXbook pppd[14850]: Connect script failed

Jul 22 04:31:52 TsunaXbook pppd[14850]: Exit.
```

My alsa config:

```
# grep -v ^# /etc/modules.d/alsa

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias snd-card-1 snd-intel8x0m

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

options snd cards_limit=2
```

My devices:

```
# ll /dev/modem /dev/ttySL0 /dev/pts/4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root        11 Jul 22 04:30 /dev/modem -> /dev/ttySL0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root        10 Jul 22 04:37 /dev/ttySL0 -> /dev/pts/4

crw-rw----  1 root dialout 136, 4 Jul 22 04:37 /dev/pts/4
```

any help would be appreciated, thanks

----------

## Tsuna

help please :/

----------

## Tsuna

anyone please?

----------

## Tsuna

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Tsuna

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Tsuna

it seems it's not possible

----------

## timmmaaayyy

Hi! Some time passed since your last post.. I dimly remember that the dialtone check should be disabled and stupid mode enabled.

----------

## Tsuna

thanks, I'll try

----------

## rapolder

similiar problems on my T42.

did you have success in the meantime?

----------

## Tsuna

no   :Confused: 

----------

## ticapix

Hi

kernel 2.6.14-gentoo-r2

net-dialup/slmodem-2.9.11_pre20051101

on a T42

same modem

same error modem:1: modem report result: 6 (NO DIALTONE)

```

<896.266353> SmartLink Soft Modem: version 2.9.11 Nov 27 2005 13:08:17

<896.266414> modem:1: startup modem...

<896.266477> modem:1: update termios...

symbolic link `/dev/ttySL0' -> `/dev/pts/3' created.

modem `modem:1' created. TTY is `/dev/pts/3'

<896.266876> open file: /var/lib/slmodem/data.modem:1...

<896.267191> main: rt applyed: SCHED_FIFO, pri 99

Use `/dev/ttySL0' as modem device, Ctrl+C for termination.

<897.823978> main: termios changed.

<897.823999> modem:1: update termios...

<897.917866> main: termios changed.

<897.917891> modem:1: update termios...

<898.016920> modem:1: run cmd: ATZ

<898.016944> modem:1: modem reset...

<898.016951> modem:1: modem set state: 1 --> 1...

<898.016959> modem:1: modem set mode: -> 0...

<898.016965> modem:1: modem report result: 0 (OK)

<898.116968> modem:1: run cmd: ATQ0V1E1S0=0&C1&D2+FCLASS=0

<898.117004> modem:1: modem set mode: -> 0...

<898.117011> modem:1: modem report result: 0 (OK)

<898.217029> modem:1: run cmd: ATDT0490203941

<898.217061> modem:1: modem dial: T0490203941...

<898.217068> modem:1: modem_dial_start...

<898.217075> call: create...

<898.217085> CallProgFP_Create >>

<898.217091> APPLY_FILTER = 0

<898.217099> Detection Thresholds: levle_fix=43,--> LEVEL_THRESHOLD=96

<898.217106> ============> 0

<898.217113> Cadence: Busy Tone loose detection is 0

<898.217120> TYPE BUSY

<898.217125> Filter index 0

<898.217131> Filter SubIndex 0

<898.217137> MAX_ON_TIME 31 Buffers     MIN_ON_TIME 20 Buffers

<898.217143> MAX_OFF_TIME 31 Buffers    MIN_OFF_TIME 18 Buffers

<898.217149> OFF_TIME_THAT_RESETS_CYCLE 93

<898.217154> BUFFER LENGTH 160 samples.

<898.217160> INTEGRATION_LENGTH 0[ms]

<898.217166> LEVEL 96

<898.217173> INTEGRATION_TIME = 0 Buffers.

<898.217180> Detection Thresholds: levle_fix=43,--> LEVEL_THRESHOLD=96

<898.217187> TYPE DIAL

<898.217193> Filter index 1

<898.217198> Filter SubIndex 0

<898.217204> MAX_ON_TIME 0 Buffers     MIN_ON_TIME 0 Buffers

<898.217210> MAX_OFF_TIME 0 Buffers    MIN_OFF_TIME 0 Buffers

<898.217216> OFF_TIME_THAT_RESETS_CYCLE 0

<898.217221> BUFFER LENGTH 666 samples.

<898.217227> INTEGRATION_LENGTH 1600[ms]

<898.217232> LEVEL 96

<898.217239> INTEGRATION_TIME = 18 Buffers.

<898.217247> CALLPROG Create <<

<898.217253> CALLPROG Dialing T0490203941

<898.217259> Configuration->tone_DigitLength 100

<898.217265> Configuration->pulse_OffHookTime 34

<898.217271> Configuration->pulse_OnHookTime 67

<898.217277> Configuration->dialPauseTime 2

<898.217282> Configuration->flashTime 27

<898.217288> Configuration->toneOrPulseFlag 0

<898.217294> Configuration->dialModifierValidationFlag 1

<898.217300> Configuration->ABCD_PermittedFlag 0

<898.217305> Configuration->pulseAndToneInSameStringPermittedFlag 0

<898.217311> Configuration->callingToneFlag 0

<898.217317> Configuration->commaPauseDurLimit 30

<898.217323> Configuration->digitPattern 1

<898.217328> Configuration->tone_BetweenDigitsInterval 100

<898.217334> Configuration->pulse_BetweenDigitsInterval 800

<898.217340> DTMF_Gain1 = 10337

<898.217345> DTMF_Gain2 = 13014

<898.217352> AnalyzeDialString: Updated 17 May 1999 00:50

<898.217358> AnalyzeDialString: LAST_DIALABLE_SYMBOL is 10

<898.217363> Dial String Syntax is VALID

<898.217372> GetNoAnswerTimeOut. 60

<898.217378> WAIT DIAL TIMEOUT = 4

<898.217384> CALLPROG_Dial was exited.

<898.217389> call: create RC: 9600 <-> 8000...

<898.217398> modem:1: modem_start..

<898.217404> modem:1: modem set state: 1 --> 2...

<898.217411> modem:1: new state: DP_ESTAB

<898.217417> main: alsa_ioctl: cmd 8, arg 3...

<898.217423> modem:1: modem set hook: 0 --> 1...

<898.217430> main: alsa_ioctl: cmd 2, arg 1...

<898.217467> main: alsa_ioctl: cmd 11, arg 0...

<898.217582> main: alsa_ioctl: cmd 4, arg 2580...

<898.217590> main: alsa_ioctl: cmd 7, arg 30...

<898.217596> main: alsa_start...

Hooks PCM

Its setup is:

stream       : PLAYBACK

access       : RW_INTERLEAVED

format       : S16_LE

subformat    : STD

channels     : 1

rate         : 9600

exact rate   : 9600 (9600/1)

msbits       : 16

buffer_size  : 1536

period_size  : 48

period_time  : 5000

tick_time    : 4000

tstamp_mode  : NONE

period_step  : 1

sleep_min    : 0

avail_min    : 4

xfer_align   : 4

start_threshold  : 2147483647

stop_threshold   : 1536

silence_threshold: 0

silence_size : 0

boundary     : 1610612736

Slave: Hardware PCM card 1 'Intel 82801DB-ICH4 Modem' device 0 subdevice 0

Its setup is:

stream       : PLAYBACK

access       : RW_INTERLEAVED

format       : S16_LE

subformat    : STD

channels     : 1

rate         : 9600

exact rate   : 9600 (9600/1)

msbits       : 16

buffer_size  : 1536

period_size  : 48

period_time  : 5000

tick_time    : 4000

tstamp_mode  : NONE

period_step  : 1

sleep_min    : 0

avail_min    : 4

xfer_align   : 4

start_threshold  : 2147483647

stop_threshold   : 1536

silence_threshold: 0

silence_size : 0

boundary     : 1610612736

Hooks PCM

Its setup is:

stream       : CAPTURE

access       : RW_INTERLEAVED

format       : S16_LE

subformat    : STD

channels     : 1

rate         : 9600

exact rate   : 9600 (9600/1)

msbits       : 16

buffer_size  : 1536

period_size  : 48

period_time  : 5000

tick_time    : 4000

tstamp_mode  : NONE

period_step  : 1

sleep_min    : 0

avail_min    : 4

xfer_align   : 4

start_threshold  : 2147483647

stop_threshold   : 1536

silence_threshold: 0

silence_size : 0

boundary     : 1610612736

Slave: Hardware PCM card 1 'Intel 82801DB-ICH4 Modem' device 0 subdevice 0

Its setup is:

stream       : CAPTURE

access       : RW_INTERLEAVED

format       : S16_LE

subformat    : STD

channels     : 1

rate         : 9600

exact rate   : 9600 (9600/1)

msbits       : 16

buffer_size  : 1536

period_size  : 48

period_time  : 5000

tick_time    : 4000

tstamp_mode  : NONE

period_step  : 1

sleep_min    : 0

avail_min    : 4

xfer_align   : 4

start_threshold  : 2147483647

stop_threshold   : 1536

silence_threshold: 0

silence_size : 0

boundary     : 1610612736

<898.218220> main: startup write: 384...

<898.221275> call: process: msg 18 --> 0

<899.178253> DCR: initial DC Evaluation done, DC level 0, enabled

<900.621267> CALLPROG: Time out

<900.621302> STATE:  CALLPROG_WAIT_DIAL --> CALLPROG_END

<900.621323> call: process: msg 0 --> 2

<900.621330> modem:1: modem_update_status: 16

<900.621337> modem:1: --> FINISH.

<900.621343> modem:1: modem_hup...

<900.621349> modem:1: modem set state: 2 --> 9...

<900.621355> modem:1: new state: DP_DISC

<900.621361> modem:1: modem_stop..

<900.621367> main: alsa_stop...

<900.621430> modem:1: modem set hook: 1 --> 0...

<900.621438> main: alsa_ioctl: cmd 2, arg 0...

<900.621458> main: alsa_ioctl: cmd 8, arg 0...

<900.621468> call: delete...

<900.621474> Dialer was aborted.

<900.621479> CALLPROG_Delete is entered

<900.621485> cadence_delete with CADENCE_DIAL_OBJ is invoked

<900.621491> cadence_delete with CADENCE_OBJ is invoked

<900.621497> CALLPROG_Delete is exited

<900.621504> modem:1: modem set state: 9 --> 1...

<900.621510> modem:1: new state: MODEM_IDLE

<900.621516> modem:1: modem report result: 6 (NO DIALTONE)

<900.621527> main: dev write = 0

<900.721235> main: termios changed.

<900.721258> modem:1: update termios...

<900.721271> main: pty closed.

<902.664216> main: signal 2: mark termination.

<902.664280> modem:1: modem_delete...

```

still nothing ?

Pierre

----------

## ticapix

I get an error when I make a:

```
modprobe slamr
```

I get:

```
Nov 27 20:55:46 portable slamr: SmartLink AMRMO modem.

Nov 27 20:55:46 portable slamr: device 8086:24c6 is grabbed by another driver
```

```
modprobe ungrab-winmodem
```

 just curse me with this output

```
Nov 27 14:34:34 portable Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000000

Nov 27 14:34:34 portable printing eip:

Nov 27 14:34:34 portable c0260cd2

Nov 27 14:34:34 portable *pde = 00000000

Nov 27 14:34:34 portable Oops: 0000 [#1]

Nov 27 14:34:34 portable PREEMPT 

Nov 27 14:34:34 portable Modules linked in: ungrab_winmodem fglrx vmnet vmmon snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_intel8x0m ohci_hcd irtty_sir sir_dev parport_pc parport rtc ipw2100 ieee80211 ieee80211_crypt firmware

_class e1000 yenta_socket rsrc_nonstatic pcmcia_core snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec snd_ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_timer snd snd_page_alloc ehci_hcd uhci_hcd speedstep_centrino ibm_acpi

Nov 27 14:34:34 portable CPU:    0

Nov 27 14:34:34 portable EIP:    0060:[<c0260cd2>]    Tainted: P      VLI

Nov 27 14:34:34 portable EFLAGS: 00010202   (2.6.14-gentoo-r2) 

Nov 27 14:34:34 portable EIP is at pci_match_device+0x52/0x120

Nov 27 14:34:34 portable eax: 00000000   ebx: f9f25400   ecx: 00000000   edx: e89b6000

Nov 27 14:34:34 portable esi: f7ca3c00   edi: 00000001   ebp: e89b6000   esp: e89b7f68

Nov 27 14:34:34 portable ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Nov 27 14:34:34 portable Process modprobe (pid: 11508, threadinfo=e89b6000 task=e9366ad0)

Nov 27 14:34:34 portable Stack: 00000000 f7ca3c00 f7ca3c00 f9f25500 00000001 e89b6000 f9f27043 f9f25400 

Nov 27 14:34:34 portable f7ca3c00 00000000 e89b6000 e89b6000 f9f25500 c01377b2 c0555928 00000001 

Nov 27 14:34:34 portable f9f25500 0805d8e8 0805d100 00000010 c010315b 0805d8e8 00000c85 0805d100 

Nov 27 14:34:34 portable Call Trace:

Nov 27 14:34:34 portable [<f9f27043>] softmodem_release_init+0x43/0xd0 [ungrab_winmodem]

Nov 27 14:34:34 portable [<c01377b2>] sys_init_module+0x152/0x210

Nov 27 14:34:34 portable [<c010315b>] sysenter_past_esp+0x54/0x75

Nov 27 14:34:34 portable Code: ff ff ff 85 c0 74 14 8b 5c 24 08 8b 74 24 0c 8b 7c 24 10 8b 6c 24 14 83 c4 18 c3 ba 00 e0 ff ff 21 e2 ff 42 14 8b 83 b8 00 00 00 <8b> 08 0f 18 01 90 8d bb b8 00 00 00 39 c7 74 75 89 d5 eb 14 0f 

Nov 27 14:34:34 portable <6>note: modprobe[11508] exited with preempt_count 1
```

Any clue ?

Pierre

----------

## ticapix

I understand nothing at all.

First:

I setup a second card in alsa conf with:

```
alias snd-card-1 snd-intel8x0m

options snd cards_limit=2
```

in /etc/modules.d/alsa and ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 intel8x0m"

re-emerge alsa-drivers and reboot then aplay -l show me the entry:

```
card 1: Modem [Intel 82801DB-ICH4 Modem], device 0: Intel ICH - Modem [Intel 82801DB-ICH4 Modem - Modem]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

I try to run: 

```
slmodemd --debug=5 --country=FRANCE -g=dialout --alsa
```

 but I get the error described in my last post (modem:1: modem report result: 6 (NO DIALTONE) error)

Second(after a reboot with similar alsa conf):

I try to modprobe slamr and it says:

```
slamr: SmartLink AMRMO modem.

slamr: device 8086:24c6 is grabbed by another driver
```

I read that we need to use modprobe  ungrab-winmodem.

I tried but get error trying to insert it. (see my last post)

I patch the module by adding a reference to my device in the source struture:

```
        /* my modem */

        { 0x8086, 0x24c6, PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID },

        {0,}
```

make && make install && modprobe ungrab_winmodem

I get

```
device 8086:24c6 is grabbed by driver Intel ICH Modem: try to release

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1f.6 disabled
```

I try modprobe slamr

and get

```
slamr: SmartLink AMRMO modem.

slamr: probe 8086:24c6 ICH4 card...

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.6 to 64

slamr: mc97 codec is CXT23

slamr: slamr0 is ICH4 card.
```

aplay -l is only listing my sound card and not my modem any more.

I try to dial but get error too

NO CARRIER

ERROR

with wvdial... and in my opinion it is worth (first try was more verbose) that without trying to modprobe slamr ... I don't understand.

I'm starting to be a bit fed up with this modem....

Is it possible to have the list of actions to do to make it work ? (even if it is obvious) ?

thanks a lot

Pierre

----------

## dweigert

Oh well, I can add a "Me Too" on this one.  I'm running a preempt kernel:

```

slamr: SmartLink AMRMO modem.

slamr: device 8086:24c6 is grabbed by another driver

```

At this point I also did the modprobe ungrab-winmodem

with the following result:

```

Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000000

 printing eip:

c0338110

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT

Modules linked in: ungrab_winmodem slamr vmnet parport_pc parport vmmon ntfs radeon ipv6 snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device hci_usb bluetooth irtty_sir sir_dev irda crc_ccitt snd_intel8x0m snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec snd_ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_timer snd soundcore snd_page_alloc i2c_i801 i2c_core tpm_atmel tpm ieee80211_crypt_tkip ieee80211_crypt_ccmp ieee80211_crypt_wep ipw2200 ieee80211 ieee80211_crypt hdaps

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c0338110>]    Tainted: P      VLI

EFLAGS: 00010202   (2.6.14-gentoo-r2)

EIP is at pci_match_device+0x40/0x110

eax: c49fb000   ebx: f8fa3400   ecx: ffffffff   edx: 00000000

esi: c1d9ec00   edi: b7e67dc4   ebp: c49fb000   esp: c49fbf68

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process modprobe (pid: 15089, threadinfo=c49fb000 task=d3c9f030)

Stack: 00000000 c1d9ec00 c1d9ec00 f8fa3500 b7e67dc4 c49fb000 f8fa503f f8fa3400

       c1d9ec00 00000000 00000001 00000001 f8fa3500 c013ca72 c065d388 00000001

       f8fa3500 0805b6c0 0805b680 b7e67dc4 c010310b 0805b6c0 00000c79 0805b680

Call Trace:

 [<f8fa503f>] softmodem_release_init+0x3f/0xae [ungrab_winmodem]

 [<c013ca72>] sys_init_module+0x142/0x1f0

 [<c010310b>] sysenter_past_esp+0x54/0x75

Code: 10 89 04 24 e8 32 ff ff ff 85 c0 74 0e 83 c4 08 5b 5e 5f 5d c3 8d b6 00 00 00 00 b8 00 f0 ff ff 21 e0 ff 40 14 8b 93 b8 00 00 00 <8b> 0a 0f 18 01 90 8d bb b8 00 00 00 39 fa 74 37 89 c5 8d b4 26

 <6>note: modprobe[15089] exited with preempt_count 1

```

----------

## Hum

I've gotten it to work on my dell 600m which uses the same modem. The trick was to remember compile slmodem with alsa support then i just ran "slmodemd --country=CANADA --alsa" that gave me a link to the modem and then i ran wvdialconf to setup wvdial. Remember to add "Carrier Detect = no" to your wvdial.conf. If that doesn't work i'll see if i can dig up some more info tomorrow. I have to sleep / finish my presentation for tomorrow morning still  :Smile:  Good luck

----------

